# Simpson: un autore svela la morte di uno dei personaggi



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lutto in casa Simpson. Nel famoso cartone americano, arrivato alla 23° stagione ci sarà un altro lutto nella città di Springfield, lo ha rivelato il produttore Al Jean. 

L'ultimo personaggio a morire nella serie, fu Maude Flanders, moglie del vicino di casa Simpson, Ned.

"Non rivelerò il nome ma dico solo che l'attore che gli ha dato la voce ha vito un Emmy'', ha dichiarato il produttore. 

Si sono già aperte le scommesse: tra i papabili nonno Abe Simpson, il sindaco Quimby, Krusty il clown e perfino Homer.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Ottobre 2013)

i simpson li ho seguiti tantissimo fino alla 13° stagione, so le puntate a memoria praticamente, da li in poi il nulla, sono veramente scaduti di brutto

dovrebbero capire di fermarsi


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Ottobre 2013)

Il toto morte comprenderebbe anche Barney, Boe, Telespalla Mel e Bob, Krusty e Willie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> i simpson li ho seguiti tantissimo fino alla 13° stagione, so le puntate a memoria praticamente, da li in poi il nulla, sono veramente scaduti di brutto
> 
> *dovrebbero capire di fermarsi*



Per quale motivo? Gli ascolti sono ancora alti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo? Gli ascolti sono ancora alti.



le storie sono penose, troppo "reali", scontate insomma, spessissimo basate su flashback che durano un'intera puntata, insomma non catturano molto lo spettatore

poi non capisco perché bart da monello sia passato a bimbominchìa in piena regola


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> le storie sono penose, troppo "reali", scontate insomma, spessissimo basate su flashback che durano un'intera puntata, insomma non catturano molto lo spettatore
> 
> poi non capisco perché bart da monello sia passato a bimbominchìa in piena regola



Tutto giusto. Ma gli ascolti sono ancora alti.


----------

